# MTB zu verschenken!!!



## Schwarzspecht (17. Mai 2004)

... wusste doch, dass man euch mit sowas ködern kann!

Also Leutz, wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einem größeren

Treffen der Northern Lights, Ortsgruppe KA und Umgebung?

Meine Vorstellung wäre: gemeinsamer Ausritt mit anschließendem Biergartenbesuch - oder auch nur eins von beiden, wie's halt passt. Terminvorstellung: Juni oder Juli (soll ja nicht mit dem Ausflug in die franz. Alpen kollidieren). 

Habe mal in unserem Forum ganz tief gegraben und folgenden Namen gefunden (ohne Anspruch auf Vollzähligkeit!):
bluesky, croissant, Der Schwimmer, Erfweiler-RULEZ, fez, Froschel, Grobis, Kraxler, liebesspieler, lelebebell, Liwi, Milamber, nkwd, Pinhead, Ralf 99, skuehnen, Trailrider79, ThorstenS, TripleF, Waldgeist, Werner_R, Wooly, tom1ayb, (wen vergessen?)

Dann bitte ich um Vorschläge für Tour, Termin und Biergarten!

Grüßle


----------



## bluesky (17. Mai 2004)

ich bin wenns in der gegend bleibt dabei ...

außer vom 10 - 14.06. da weile ich in londinium 

mein vorschlag wäre (grob):

ettlingen - moosalbtal - freiolsheim - d'pfad zum saumweg - ettlingen 
und dann in den vogelbräu biergarten ... obatze und radler  

vom anspruch kommen da alle mit (oder?) und für die hopser wäre ja d'pfad dabei  

da ich als erster hier poste will ich wolfgangs jekyll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (17. Mai 2004)

fahrradfahrn? mitten im WALD? und dann auch noch in GRUPPEN?
 klingt ja schrecklich!

das muss ich mir anschauen!


ich wohne seit letztem herbst in karlsruhe und kenne mich daher nicht so wirklich aus. fahre praktisch immer nur (alleine und im dunkeln   ) den wattkopp rauf un runder    daher tauge ich wohl eher als hinterherfahrer, nicht als pfadfinder...

bei son treffen wär ich gern dabei, wird sicher lustich!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Mai 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> da ich als erster hier poste will ich wolfgangs jekyll !



Geht nicht, ist ja vollgefedert - ätsch!


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (17. Mai 2004)

man ich habe mich so auf ein neues rad gefreut.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Mai 2004)

rockhopper no.1 schrieb:
			
		

> man ich habe mich so auf ein neues rad gefreut.


Du stehst ja auch gar nicht in der Liste!  

Ich will aber auch kein Cannondale, schon gar nicht ohne Headshock.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan

P.S. Nein, auch nicht geschenkt. Obwohl Ralf sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben hat, es mir schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## grobis (18. Mai 2004)

sali zusammen,

na dann lass ich mal die katze aus dem sack:

1. Cannondale Jekyll 700 
in freiburg mit n'em jekyll, naja ich weiss nicht ?!?!
richtig gehört: freiburg
grobis zieht nach freiburg: umzugstermin ist am 22 mai....   

2. Cannondale Jekyll 700
für meine frau ist wohl für den bike-start schon ein bisschen viel...
wie meinen: frau, richtig gelesen, grobis hat letztes wochenende geheiratet.     

3. Cannondale Jekyll 700
für den kinderanhänger, dass könnte ich mir noch gefallen lassen.
wie nun kinderanhänger, wieder richtig gelesen, jetzt wird grobis auch *vatter*
ende juli ist es soweit....    

4. Cannondale Jekyll 700
wie wärs mir ne runde in freiburg??     

die letzte zeit war ziemlich stressig, vorallem bis man eine wohnung in freiburgfür familie mit hund gefunden hat, aber nach 8 wochen habe ich auch das geschafft. nach der hochzeitsfeier ist jetzt das grosse räumen der zwei wohnungen angesagt und bis die neue wohnung steht, rückt der geburtstermin gefährlich in die nähe. langweilig wird es mir bestimmt nicht....

aber spass bei seite, wie wärs mit einem termin in freiburg im sommer?


grüsse grobis...


----------



## bluesky (18. Mai 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> sali zusammen,
> 
> na dann lass ich mal die katze aus dem sack:
> 
> ...



na dann mal glückwunsch zu allem ... ist ja ein richtig ereignisreiches jahr bisher


----------



## fez (18. Mai 2004)

auch von mir - so langsam sind die kinderlosen mtbler in der Minderheit... ;-)))


----------



## Trailrider79 (18. Mai 2004)

bin zwar noch kinderlos, aber dafür hab ich ein MTB zuviel  und ausgerechnet ein jekyll 700 in größe S, genau richtig für deine frau     oder doch für den kinderanhänger?    

auch von mir noch herzlichen glückwunsch zu umzug, heirat und kind  

gruß jörg


----------



## nkwd (18. Mai 2004)

ja sowas, was man so alles interessantes erfährt, wenn Schwarzspecht sein Jekyll verschenken will!
Glückwunsch Grobis!   
Da hast aber sicher noch einiges um die Ohren in der nächsten Zeit...

@all bzgl. biken
ja, wär mal wieder was - hab euch alle schon ewig nimmer gesehen. wann denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Mai 2004)

Glückwunsch Grobis, da dachte man immer biken macht impotent ...

@ all
Der Fred heißt "MTB" zu verschenken, nicht "Jekyll". Und bevor diesbezüglich weitere Bewerbungen eingehen, wären doch mal ein paar Terminvorschläge angebracht. Die Idee von bluesky finde ich äusserst praktikabel - bei entsprechend vielen Teilnehmern (müsste vielleicht mit Jekyll-Weitwurf locken) wirds im Vogelbräu eng oder kann man dort im Biergarten Tische reservieren? Aber Ettlingen als Start und Ziel ist okay!


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Mai 2004)

Zunächst mal:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch grobis!
Mit 'den Freiburgern'   bin ich bisher nur an Weihnachten gefahren. Wenn ich schon mal so weit in den Süden fahre, dann schon lieber gleich an den Gardasee   (wie nächste Woche). Vielleicht ergibt's sich ja trotzdem mal.



			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> für die hopser wäre ja d'pfad dabei


Dann musst du da aber erst noch mal mit der Motorsäge durch und die ganzen im Weg liegenden Bäume wegräumen. ThorstenS ist da erst kürzlich langefahren uind hat berichtet, dass die Waldarbeiter  immer noch ihren Krempel da rumliegen haben.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## bluesky (18. Mai 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Dann musst du da aber erst noch mal mit der Motorsäge durch und die ganzen im Weg liegenden Bäume wegräumen. ThorstenS ist da erst kürzlich langefahren uind hat berichtet, dass die Waldarbeiter  immer noch ihren Krempel da rumliegen haben.



na also dann ist der krempel jetzt weg ... 

bzw. -> und für die hopser wäre ja d'pfad dabei (das kann man dann wörtlich nehmen)


----------



## grobis (19. Mai 2004)

wie wärs denn dieses woche donnerstag oder sonntag mit einer tour? das wetter soll ja mitmachen und warm ist es auch.

gruss grobis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Mai 2004)

T E R M I N V O R S C H L A G :
19. oder 20. Juni!

Wie schauts?

Ach und noch was: habs mir überlegt, Jekyll wird jetzt definitiv nicht verschenkt. 
-> Tobi, bitte Fred-Titel ändern in "Northern Lights Sommertreffen 2004, Ortsgruppe Karlsruhe und Umgebung, Ausfahrt mit Einkehr!"


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> T E R M I N V O R S C H L A G :
> 19. oder 20. Juni!


Ja, ist mir recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (19. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> T E R M I N V O R S C H L A G :
> 19. oder 20. Juni!



supi

*morgen werd ich auch ne tour machen ... wer mit möchte um -> 11.00 vorm fahrzeugmuseum in marxzell ... es geht dann ins obere gaistal und aufn dobel*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Mai 2004)

Morsche hab ich leider koi Zeit! Dafür gehe ich heute abend trainieren ...

Am 19.06. findet um 18 Uhr das alles entscheidende EM-Vorrundenspiel Deutschland - Lettland statt. Muß das jemand sehen?


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Mai 2004)

@ Schwarzspecht: Am 19.6.04 14:30 Uhr ist die Tour zur Albquelle geplant (über Holzbachtal, Dobel) 

Start: Grünwettersbach Heinz-Barth-Schule, nur bei sicherem Wetter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=48


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Mai 2004)

@ Waldgeist
Was heißt das? Sollen wir uns mit der NL-Tour anschließen oder kannst du dann nur am 20.06.?

Wieviele fahren denn bei euch so normalerweise mit?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## pinhead (21. Mai 2004)

Hey, also ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei....!

P.S.: Sorry, dasss ich mich lang net gemeldet hab .... hab den Arbeitsplatz gewechselt...

P.P.S.: @schwarzspecht: Meine Federgabel wird vor/nach der Ausritt mit brunox besprüht. Lass es einwirken, tauch die Gabel ein paar mal ein,  dann mit Küchenpapier den ganzen dreck, auch um die Dichtungen herum (ohne sie abzunehmen) wegmachen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Mai 2004)

@ pinhead
Freut mich, dass du noch dabei bist! Über Gabelpflege können wir dann ja ausführlich plaudern ...

Wie gehts der Wirbelsäule?

Gruzz
Wolfgang


----------



## Liwi (21. Mai 2004)

Moin moin !

Termin 19 oder 20.6 .2004 wäre bei mir auch o.k....
Wo sans denn die Routenvorschläge der Einheimischen  ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Mai 2004)

Moin Liwi,

Tourenvorschlag siehe weiter oben von bluesky bzw. Beitrag von Waldgeist, bei dem mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob er uns zu dieser Tour dabei haben möchte ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## pinhead (21. Mai 2004)

@schwarzspecht
Der Wirbelsäule geht wieder gut ... hab gestern meine erste richtige MTB-Tour bestanden (45km) zu Wattkopf, Strommastendownhill ( an meiner Unfallstelle vorbei), ... und wieder nach Weingarten zurück! Läuft alles super! Ich geh jetzt auch wieder in Fitnessstudio, um meinen Rücken zu stärken und wieder Musteln ausfzubauen!


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Waldgeist
> Was heißt das? Sollen wir uns mit der NL-Tour anschließen oder kannst du dann nur am 20.06.?
> 
> Wieviele fahren denn bei euch so normalerweise mit?
> ...



Ganz einfach, wenn der Tourenvorschlag und -termin zusagt, könnt ihr euch anmelden und mitfahren. Je nach Tour fahren 3 - 8 Teilnehmer mit. Einen "harten" Kern gibt es derzeit noch? nicht. Es würde mich freuen, wenn sich da was machen ließe.



Gruß Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo  Mr Woodpecker !

Wieviel Kilo und Höhenmeter werdens denn  über den Daumen gepeilt sein ?


----------



## Ralf99 (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wäre auch dabei.
Samstag ist bei mir immer gut.
Kommt einer aus meiner Ecke- Wintersdorf/Rastatt, zwechs zusammen nach Ettlingen fahren.Nach dem Biergarten würde ich mich aber abholen lassen.
Mfg Ralf


----------



## bluesky (22. Mai 2004)

hmm ...

ich denke da wird es aber auf jeden fall besser sein wenn wir in ettlingen und nicht in Grünwettersbach losfahren ... das finden dann auch alle bzw. als ausgangs und endpunkt der tour ist das einfach praktischer (bzgl biergarten usw.  sowieso)

@ waldgeist
ihr könnt doch auch einfach nach ettlingen runterkommen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Mai 2004)

... ja, bleiben wir bei Ettlingen als Start und Ziel. Jetzt müssen wir noch entscheiden, ob Sa oder So, also 19. oder 20.! Strecke könnte man ja so wählen, dass die FR-Mädels auch mitkommen (Teufelsmühle?) - basierend auf bluesky's Vorschlag.


----------



## Waldgeist (24. Mai 2004)

wer am 19.6.04 14:30 ab Grünwettersbach mitfahren will kann sich hier anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1848

Gruß waldgeist


----------



## Palandt (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am 19. Juni auch Zeit und große Lust, an eurem Ausritt teilzunehmen! Vielen Dank für den kleinen Hinweis Wolfgang! 20. juni wäre bei mir nicht so gut, da ich an dem Tag wahrscheinlich arbeiten muß (ja, Sonntagsdienst).

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Mai 2004)

Also, wenn die Mehrheit zum 19. tendiert, können wir ja nochmals überlegen, ob wir das mit der Waldgeist-Tour verheiraten möchten.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## bluesky (24. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint Ihr?



mir wurscht ... ich komm dann erst in langenalb oder ittersbach dazu


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Mai 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> mir wurscht ... ich komm dann erst in langenalb oder ittersbach dazu



... zuviel am Wurschtberg geradelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (24. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... zuviel am Wurschtberg geradelt?




wurschdberg rockz


----------



## Liwi (24. Mai 2004)

Wieviel Uhr solls denn am 19 . losgehn ?
Meine Tochter hat am 19. Nachmittags Kindergarten Sommerfest.....
Wenn ich da nicht mitgehe wird wieder mit Scheidung ,Sexentzug und was noch schlimmer ist ich werf deine Fahrräder auf den Müll wenn Du zur Arbeit bist, gedroht.
Mein Favorit wäre dann der 20. da hätte ich den ganzen Tach Zeit .


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Mai 2004)

Tja, das wird ja richtig kompliziert, Sa oder So?!?!?

Wie schauts denn bei den NL-Veteranen* aus - habt ihr Böcke mitzumachen und falls ja, wie siehts terminlich aus?

* Froschel, Wooly, fez, skuehnen, Schwimmerle, ...


----------



## Der Schwimmer (25. Mai 2004)

Blubb, Blubb, auftauch, prust...

Sonntag der 20.6. könnte gehen, Samstags ist schwierig. 
Liwi und ich würden dann die "Bikes aus Pforzheim" Fraktion verstärken. 
Außerdem muss ja jemand hinten fahren. 

Treffpunkt ist mir alles recht, Hauptsache ich kann in der Südstadt losfahren. 

Gruß, 

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Froschel (25. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das wird ja richtig kompliziert, Sa oder So?!?!?
> 
> Wie schauts denn bei den NL-Veteranen* aus - habt ihr Böcke mitzumachen und falls ja, wie siehts terminlich aus?
> 
> * Froschel, Wooly, fez, skuehnen, Schwimmerle, ...




......ähmmm, tjaaa, mhmmm....ich trau michs ja gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich fahr wahrscheinlich am Sa/So mit dem Rennrad   in der Pfalz rum.....oooh, ist mir das jetzt aber peinlich.

Aber am Mo fahr ich mit dem Mountainbike 




--


----------



## nils (25. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ......ähmmm, tjaaa, mhmmm....ich trau michs ja gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich fahr wahrscheinlich am Sa/So mit dem *Rennrad*   in der Pfalz rum.....oooh, ist mir das jetzt aber peinlich.
> 
> Aber am Mo fahr ich mit dem Mountainbike
> 
> --






 hihi, erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Mai 2004)

Also, in Ermangelung jeglicher Unterstützung durch die alten NL-Haudegen, lege ich jetzt den

20. Juni 2004

als den Tag unserer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt fest! Weitere Details werden noch bekanntgegeben - Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen!

*jetzt wegduck' für die, die am 20. nicht können*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ......ähmmm, tjaaa, mhmmm....ich trau michs ja gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich fahr wahrscheinlich am Sa/So mit dem Rennrad   in der Pfalz rum.....oooh, ist mir das jetzt aber peinlich.
> 
> Aber am Mo fahr ich mit dem Mountainbike --



Verwechselst du das evtl. mit Pfingsten?


----------



## Froschel (25. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Verwechselst du das evtl. mit Pfingsten?



JA

das hab ich nun davon, daß ich nicht lesen kann.....

jetzt muß ich mir aber erst mal ne andere Ausrege überlegen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Mai 2004)

Wie wärs mit "mit dem Freerider sandeln"?


----------



## Liwi (25. Mai 2004)

@ Schwimmer

Sorry , aber der hinterste Platz ist schon an mich vergeben.
Es gibt niemanden der am Berg langsamer ist wie ich !!


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Mai 2004)

@liwi ...dann wirds höchste zeit dass ich auch mal mitfahre   

äh jo. zeit hab ich, bin ja student


----------



## fez (26. Mai 2004)

dabei, blackpecker - aber nur Sonntags oder Samstag-Nachmittag


----------



## Froschel (26. Mai 2004)

Mist, mir fällt keine Ausrede ein, ich glaub dann muß ich doch mitfahren.


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (27. Mai 2004)

Am Sonntag (20.6) sind wir definitiv nicht dabei da wir in Urlaub fahren. Samstag wäre optimal von meiner Seite aus, der Stephan kann leider nicht da er noch arbeiten muß. 

Gruß aus Durlach,
Paula


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Juni 2004)

Hier die kurze Zwischenbilanz, wer wann, warum kann:

Für den 19.06.2004:
Palandt,
Paula (von Erfweiler-RULEZ)

für den 20.06.2004:
Liwi,
Der Schwimmer,
Waldgeist (?)

an beiden Tagen können offensichtlich:
skuehnen,
pinhead,
lelebebbel,
fez (nachmittags),
froschel (?),
bluesky,
Schwarzspecht

Jetzt warten wir mal bezüglich weiterer Zu- oder Ansagen ab, allzuviel Planung ist ja nicht erforderlich! Dann sollten wir uns kurzfristig (Wetter!) auf einen Tag einigen!

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (1. Juni 2004)

froschel ist für den 20.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Juni 2004)

und schwarzspecht ist für froschel!


----------



## bluesky (1. Juni 2004)

basisdemokratie?   
igittigitt

mir ists wurscht ...


----------



## pinhead (1. Juni 2004)

mir ists auch wurscht ... ich bin mit meinem neuen bike dabei!

@schwarzspecht: naja, jetzt fahr ich leider keine Marzocchi mehr ..


----------



## grobis (1. Juni 2004)

ich würde versuchen am 19 juni nach ka zu kommen.

sa 18 geht nicht so tolle...
schauen wie mal, wofür die demokratie spricht...  

gruss grobis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juni 2004)

@ grobis
Kalendercheck: 19. = Samstag - 20. = Sonntag!

@ all
Wenn's allen "Wurschd" ist, fahren wir die Wurschdbergrunde, oder?

Habe gerade einen tollen Nick gesehen: MXcompETABiker! Das inspiriert mich irgendwie - vielleicht sollte ich mich künftig MXproohneETA..., oder JekyllRahmengrößeM... nennen oder habt ihr noch bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## pinhead (2. Juni 2004)

Naja, den Nick nach bem bike (oder komponenten) zu benennen istn bissele kurzsichtig! oder net?
Des kann sich schneller ändern als einem lieb ist!  

Oder soll ich mich jetzt auch StevensM8, ManitouSkarebSuper, komplettXT nennen?

Hmm... StevensM8 klingt ja eigentlich net schlecht  Was meint ihr?


----------



## grobis (2. Juni 2004)

> @ grobis
> Kalendercheck: 19. = Samstag - 20. = Sonntag!



ok, ok du besserwisser...  

ich nehme den 20igsten wurschdsonntag zur Wurschdbergrunde in wurschdberg mit den wurschdteilnehmern. 

@schwarzspecht: wie wärs mit wurschdradler als nickname   

gruss grobis


----------



## cuba (3. Juni 2004)

hi leudz,

alla-kann an beiden tagen und bring wahrscheinlich noch 1-2 leute mit. wäre super wenn ihr euch mal einigt ;-)

prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (3. Juni 2004)

morgens um 8.30, im Hintergrund grüssen die Pfälzer Berge


----------



## nkwd (3. Juni 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> und schwarzspecht ist für froschel!



und nkwd ist für schwarzspecht!


----------



## bluesky (4. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> morgens um 8.30, im Hintergrund grüssen die Pfälzer Berge



so schauts vom westweg auch aus wenn du auf herrenalb bernstein mahlberg usw.  guckst ... nur höher 

*wie isses jetzt ... so wie ich das sehe haben am 20. mehr leute zeit ?*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Juni 2004)

Allaaaah, guuuud! 20.06.2004. 
Treffpunkt: Marxzell, um (fezfreundliche) 13 Uhr, 12 Uhr KA-Hauptbahnhof.
Tour: Worschdberg (verantwortlich: bluesky)
Trinken: Vogelbräu Ettlingen (oder hammer noch einen besseren Vorschlag)

@ Alle-die-nur-am-19.-können
Sorry, einen Tod muß man belanntlich sterben. Verweise auf den Feierabendrunden-Fred oder ...

@ Alle
Aaaaaaaaaaaachtung! Vormerken: 27.06. "King of Bikepark", fez, froschel und liebsspieler retten die Ehre der Northern Lights! Und wir sind alle dabei (hab noch zwei Radau-Ratschen vom Einzelzeitfahren letzte Woche, *freu*).

@ fez
Halt' uns auf dem Laufenden (Trainingsberichte, Stand der Vorbereitungen, etc. pp.)


----------



## bluesky (4. Juni 2004)

okay dann in *marxzell vor der kirche*



(wenn ihr lieber in ettlingen starten wollt komm ich auch gerne dahin)


----------



## fez (4. Juni 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt: Marxzell, um (fezfreundliche) 13 Uhr, 12 Uhr KA-Hauptbahnhof.


Nehmt auf mich mal bitte keine Rücksicht - wie ich im BW-Fred geschrieben habe muss ich um in BW dabei sein zu können Konzessionen in Punkto Im-Garten-Und-Am-Zirkuswagen-und-Dachdecken-Und-Leitungsverlegen machen.

Sprich - ich werde sehr warhrscheinlich nicht mitfahren können....:-(((

Ausserdem: Training, Training, Training !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinhead (4. Juni 2004)

@schwarzspecht: 20.06.2004, 12 Uhr KA-Hbf.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Juni 2004)

Gebongt! Das gilt natürlich für alle, die leichtsinnigerweise mitgeteilt hatten, am 20. Zeit zu haben ....


----------



## nkwd (4. Juni 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! was isn das für ein benutzerbild!?!    
hilfe!

...

achso ja, ich komm mit! nur 12 Hbf is schlecht, da meine Bahn immer so 20 bis 30 nach ankommt - könnten wir das ne halbe Stunde vor oder zurück verschieben?


----------



## pinhead (4. Juni 2004)

@nkwd: mir egal  

@schwarzspecht: des Bild (Freund von Pussy.. ääh Bussibär) is net sooo der Renner


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Juni 2004)

Späte Antwort, da ohne Internetzugang in Urlaub gewesen.

Waldgeist führt die Tour am 19.6.04 
Start um 14:30 ab Grünwettersbach bei sicherem Wetter. Anmeldung möglich unter dem Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinsc...hp?treffID=1848

unterwegs kann beim Hotel Bergschmiede im Holzbachtal eine Zwischenlandung eingelegt werden. (ca. um 15:30)

Ich hofffe nun sind alle Klarheiten endgültig beseitigt.

Gruß Waldgeist


----------



## Triple F (6. Juni 2004)

SHIT!
Habe den Fred wohl nicht ganz so mitverfolgt. Der 20. ist EXTREMST ÜBEL !!!


Viel Spass & bis bald (    )

Triple F


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juni 2004)

... wenn der fezle sowieso wahrscheinlich ziemlich sicher nicht kann, dann verlegen wir das vor auf 12:30 in Karl-Marx-Zell, Treffpunkt in Karlsruhe dann 11:30 Uhr - okay?

Mein Benutzerbild bleibt! Das ist Bello Blue - nicht nur Freund von Bussibär, sondern auch noch Helfer von Maria d'Oro ...


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Juni 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der fezle sowieso wahrscheinlich ziemlich sicher nicht kann, dann verlegen wir das vor auf 12:30 in Karl-Marx-Zell, Treffpunkt in Karlsruhe dann 11:30 Uhr - okay?


Warum nicht 9:30 in Karlsruhe?  Heute morgen wars um die Uhrzeit schon ganz schön warm.
Dann könnten wir zum Mittagessen (wg. Schwimmer ) schon wieder in Ettlingen sein. Gibt's da eigentlich ausser dem Vogelbräu noch andere Biergärten?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juni 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht 9:30 in Karlsruhe?



Weil das der Kollege nkwd nie und nimmer schafft!! Da geht der ja erst mit seiner Flasche Redbull-Wodka ins Bett (es sei denn, er wäre mal wieder in festen Händen).

Mannomann ist das schwierig: erst einen Tag finden und dann scheitert das an der Uhrzeit? Meine Absicht war ja eine Nachmittagstour mit abendlichem Biergarten-Ausklang ...
Und jetzt kommen die Mittagesser!?!?!?

Grüßle
Wuffwuff


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Juni 2004)

die Terminplanung nähert sich offensichtlich immer mehr an den Samstag-nachmittag an....

Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (7. Juni 2004)

also:

1.) mir paßt So morgen auch, nur 9:30 is mir ne Stunde zu früh, ab 10:30 könnt ich fertig am Hbf Ka stehen
2.) gegen ne Nachmittagstour hab ich auch nix, denn
3.) ich bin seit letztem Mo nicht mehr in festen Händen und hab jetzt endlich wieder Zeit so biken zu gehen wie ich Lust hab ohne mir deswegen massig Gemecker anzuhören (man muß dem ganzen ja doch was positives abgewinnen)
4.) Wodka-Redbull is normalerweise keiner mehr da, wenn ich ins Bett geh


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juni 2004)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> die Terminplanung nähert sich offensichtlich immer mehr an den Samstag-nachmittag an....
> 
> Waldgeist



Lästermaul! Oder: Waldgeist, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## bluesky (7. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> also:
> 
> 3.) ich bin seit letztem Mo nicht mehr in festen Händen und hab jetzt endlich wieder Zeit so biken zu gehen wie ich Lust hab ohne mir deswegen massig Gemecker anzuhören (man muß dem ganzen ja doch was positives abgewinnen)



muss er auch (biken gehen) sonst sieht er bald aus wie ich vor 2 jahren


----------



## nkwd (7. Juni 2004)

oh, hör auf! ich bin seit heut auf Diät (war deshalb gestern nochmal beim Mac quasi als "Abschiedsfressen")
nur zum fahren bin ich heut leider wieder net gekommen - dafür hab ich ca 3h meine Räder geputzt


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Juni 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Lästermaul! Oder: Waldgeist, übernehmen Sie!



Der Termin Sa. 19.6.04 14:30 wird / kann nicht geändert / werden, da er in verschiedenen Veranstaltungskalendern bereits seit längerem mitgeteilt / eingetragen ist (z.B ADFC)

Wer also am So nicht können kann, kann am Sa immer noch können.

lästern tut guuuuut


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt endlich wieder Zeit so biken zu gehen wie ich Lust hab ohne mir deswegen massig Gemecker anzuhören


Ich muss mir auch kein Gemecker anhören, weil ich im voraus mit meiner Frau abstimme, wann ich wieder zu hause sein werde. So knallhart wie fez verhandle ich dabei aber nicht   
Steht die Abfahrtszeit (KA) jetzt bei 10:30, auf die ich nkwd runterhandeln konnte? Sind die Teilnehmer aus den Bergdörfern alle gewillt um 11:30 in Marxzell zugegen zu sein?

Nochmal die Frage aus meinem vorigen Post: Wo können wir in Ettlingen einkehren? Ich kenne eigentlich nur den Vogelbräu und das gegenüberliegende Hotel (nicht bikertauglich). Falls es einen Biergarten gibt, der mehr im Grünen liegt, könnte ich meine Frau mit Tochter hinbestellen. Kennt jemand das Fischerheim in Durlach?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (8. Juni 2004)

ist ganz nett - aber das liegt vielleicht nicht gerade auf eurem Weg....


----------



## bluesky (8. Juni 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Teilnehmer aus den Bergdörfern alle gewillt um 11:30 in Marxzell zugegen zu sein?



knielingen ist in der pfalz oder ?

uhrzeit ist mir wie so vieles wurschd  
klar ist kein problem


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Juni 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> knielingen ist in der pfalz oder ?


Was, dann bin ich ja im falschen Forum? - kann ich dann überhaupt mit euch fahren?  

Nee, es liegt sogar noch ein weiterer Ort vor der Rheinbrücke: Maxau.



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> das liegt vielleicht nicht gerade auf eurem Weg


Liegt denn Ettlingen auf dem Heimweg von bluesky? - Das Ziel ist der Weg, oder wie? Wir bräuchten dann nur noch einen Singletrail , der vom Wurschdberg bis nach Durlach geht.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (8. Juni 2004)

also in ettlingen können wir z.b. noch ins multi kulti oder ins "täglich" gehen ... das la cubanita hat sicher auch nen biergarten ...

denke da finden wir schon was


----------



## Waldgeist (8. Juni 2004)

oder in Waldbronn der Lindenbräu  in der Stuttgarter Str. 43
D - 76337 Waldbronn

hat wie Vogelbräu eine eigene Hausbrauerei und Biergarten
http://www.lindenbraeu-waldbronn.de/

 

Ihr müsst halt bei Neurod nochmals den Berg über den Kurpark hinauf fahren-

Waldgeist


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juni 2004)

Oder Watt's oder Watts oder wie das heißt. Beim Hotel Watthalden - soll nicht ganz billig sein und ob die verschwitzte Biker noilasse ...

Dann gibt es in Ettlingen irgendwo hinter dem Opel-Autohaus noch einen sehr schönen Biergarten, aber wie der heißt und in welcher Straße genau ... - hab wohl gerade wieder eine Alzheimer-Attacke!


----------



## Der Schwimmer (10. Juni 2004)

Das Hinterrad an meinem Rad ist gerade mal im Eimer. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich bis zum nächsten Wochenende Ersatz habe, ansonsten müsst Ihr ohne mich fahren, schniff;((

Und die ich noch nicht so fortschrittlich bin, und 2 Bergräder habe...

Gruß

Der Schwimmer


----------



## cuba (12. Juni 2004)

hola,

wäre mal klasse wenn jemand en beitrag reinstellt:

fahren am...,um....., treffen uns...., fahren die tour..... und gehen danach ins ..... Wie gesagt sind 2-3 leut und freuen uns mal auf ne tour im ettlinger raum

alla gud, dringa ma oina


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Juni 2004)

@ cuba

siehe z.B. hier am 19.6.04 14:30 ab Grünwettersbach
Albquelle am 19.6.04

Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Juni 2004)

cuba schrieb:
			
		

> hola,
> 
> wäre mal klasse wenn jemand en beitrag reinstellt:
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesky (14. Juni 2004)

Basisdemokratisch lege ich nun folgendes fest:

*Treffpunkt: Ettlingen bei der Alb gegenüber Eiscafe Pierod um 11.00 Uhr* 

Alternativ: Marxzell Kirche um 11.30 -11.45

*Wann: Sonntag -> 20.06.2004 * 

Tour: ca. 50 - 70 km rund um Herrenalb

Ich selbst werde um 11.00 Uhr in Ettlingen zu finden sein

-> (mondgesicht, hässlich, dick, blauer Helm, Bergwerk Mercury in silber/schwarz, camelback bzw. 1mm standard bundeswehr frisur) 

amen


----------



## bluesky (14. Juni 2004)

so bitte eintragen wer DEFINITV DABEI IST:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1958

dann warten wir auch gerne ein paar minuten


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Juni 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> Basisdemokratisch lege ich nun folgendes fest:
> 
> *Treffpunkt: Ettlingen bei der Alb gegenüber Eiscafe Pierod um 11.00 Uhr*
> -> (mondgesicht, hässlich, dick, blauer Helm, Bergwerk Mercury in silber/schwarz, camelback bzw. 1mm standard bundeswehr frisur)
> ...



"dick" stimmt ja nicht mehr ...

Bin als Initiator natürlich dabei! Bleibe dann je nach Wetterlage gleich im Pierod sitzen!


----------



## bluesky (14. Juni 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> "dick" stimmt ja nicht mehr ...



ich hab mich 4 tage von englischem fast food ernährt 

leckere fette pret sandwiches, fish & chips, salt & vinegar crisps, starbucks mochas, indisch-chinesisches fast food, saurere weingummis, falafel creps, snapple, geröstete maiskörner, kichererbsen usw. 

dick ist untertrieben ... hässlich auch


----------



## nkwd (14. Juni 2004)

der im Mom noch fette* nkwd is auch dabei! 

*) seit heute auf Diät


----------



## Liwi (15. Juni 2004)

Auch an Ort und Stelle in Ettlingen


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Juni 2004)

dabei, in ettlingen.
wenn irgendwelche anderen karlsruher sich vorher hier treffen wollen, auch gut - ansonsten is ettlingen ja umme ecke. findet man das eiskaffee auch als nicht-eingeborener?
jetzt muss ich noch kurz zum supermarkt, ne neue birne für meine rote laterne kaufen


----------



## bluesky (15. Juni 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> dabei, in ettlingen.
> wenn irgendwelche anderen karlsruher sich vorher hier treffen wollen, auch gut - ansonsten is ettlingen ja umme ecke. findet man das eiskaffee auch als nicht-eingeborener?
> jetzt muss ich noch kurz zum supermarkt, ne neue birne für meine rote laterne kaufen



ja ... einfach die alb suchen ... dann in die innenstadt ... und dort wo die ganzen geschäfte sind hat es drei brücken über die alb ... wir treffen uns an der mittleren die ist aus stahl und da ist direkt das eiscafe pierod wo sie gerne mim wechselgeld be********n  

auserdem kannste auch jeden ettlinger fragen ... pierod ist bekannt 

(glaub da trifft sich der mtb club ka auch immer ... na wenn es da keine verwirrungen gibt)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Juni 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> (glaub da trifft sich der mtb club ka auch immer ...



Nicht mehr, haben jetzt eigenes Clubhaus zw. Oberwald und Autobahn! 

@ lelebebbel
10:30 Uhr irgendwo, Bahnhof, Oberwald, Weiherfeldbrücke oder mach einen Vorschlag.

@nkwd
Kommste mit dem Bähnle? Wenn ja, wann am Hbf?

@ Rest of NL
Von vielen "Nur-am Sonntag-Zeit"-Leuten liegt noch keine schriftliche Entschuldigung vor!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (16. Juni 2004)

Bitte endschuldigen sie das felen unseres Papas bei der Tour am Sonntag den 20.06. Er kann leider nichd daran teilnemen weil er mit uns auf ein kanutreffen nach Fillipsburg fährt - und auch ansonsten nicht könnte da unsere Mama geschäfdlich bis Sonntag abend nciht zu Hause ist ! 
liebe Grüssen

Emilia und Paula Ziegler


----------



## Froschel (16. Juni 2004)

der sich kürzlich das Knie verranzt hat und nun am WE nicht auf das Bike darf ! 


Dr. med. Heildasknie


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Juni 2004)

@ Emilia und Paula & Dr. Knie-irgendwas
Für das eine Mal entschuldigt, aber wehe ihr kneift nächsten Sonntag! Hab extra die Geburtstagsfeier eines Freundes (der mit der kaputten Hand) verlegen lassen ...


----------



## nkwd (16. Juni 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Kommste mit dem Bähnle? Wenn ja, wann am Hbf?


Jupp, komm ich! Bin 10:30 am Hbf. Wart dann dort auf dich!


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Juni 2004)

dann komm ich doch einfach auch um halb elf an den hauptbahnhof.

-> weisser helm und vermutlich irgendwelche roten radklamotten an, beik ist ein dunkelblaues scott hardtail mit silberner gabel und 2 rädern im unteren bereich.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Juni 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch an Ort und Stelle in Ettlingen


Sollen wir uns schon um 10:29 am Entenfang treffen?
Wir könnten dann einen kurzen Spurt bis zum Bahnhof (10:30) einlegen?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juni 2004)

Bin dann bei (fast) jedem Wetter auch um 10.30 am Bahnhof - bei extreme Pisswetter evtl. Rücksprache. Wer meine neue Handy-Nummer noch nicht hat -> PM, Festnetz ist geblieben. Bin ab heute ca. 17.30/18.00 bis einschließlichSonntag nicht mehr im Forum!

@ lelebebbel
Ich bin momentan gertenschlank, immer gut gekleidet, fit wie'n Bikeschuh und fahre "schönstes Rad von Welt" -> ocean blue oder so (die klackernde HR-Nabe ist ausserdem nicht zu überhören). Haste mir 'ne Birne für meine Rote Laterne mitbesorgt?


----------



## Liwi (19. Juni 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir uns schon um 10:29 am Entenfang treffen?
> Wir könnten dann einen kurzen Spurt bis zum Bahnhof (10:30) einlegen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



@Stefan

Also ganz so schnell bin ich nun doch nicht , schließlich bin ich Mitglied in der 0,1 t Fraktion.
Aber ich denk mal das 10.15  Uhr ein gute Zeit ist.
An der Eisenbrücke an der Alb ( Entenfang )

Gruss Martin


----------



## nkwd (19. Juni 2004)

Wetter soll morgen net besonders schlecht werden, also bis 10:30 am Hbf Ka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (19. Juni 2004)

sali zusammen,

grobis wird morgen nicht wie versprochen mitfahren, mir ist das wetter zu unsicher, nach der letzten ausfahrt war ich erst einmal 14 tage krank.
ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel spass morgen...

gruss grobis


----------



## nkwd (19. Juni 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> grobis wird morgen nicht wie versprochen mitfahren


Schade! Aber das nächste Mal wird dann net gekniffen...


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Juni 2004)

ohje... also ich wollte nur mitteilen dass ich jetzt dann ins bett gehe. 3,5 stunden schlaf sollten ja eigentlich auch ausreichen   bis nachher dann...
(wenn ich vom rad fallen sollte, lasst mich einfach liegen. bin vermutlich nur eingepennt...)

wetter sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## nkwd (20. Juni 2004)

ui, du bist ja ca 2h nach mir ins Bett - und ich dachte schon, ich bin bekloppt! 
dafür müß ich hier jetzt bald schon zur Bahn...
machen wir dann nachher ne Schlafgemeinschaft: jeder hebt das Rad des anderen fest und schiebt ihn ne zeitlang mit bis er wieder wach ist


----------



## Triple F (20. Juni 2004)

Na dann: Haut rein, Jungs! 

Viel Spass und eine pannenfreie Zeit,
Triple F


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juni 2004)

Welcome Back,

nachdem ich heute wieder mal pünklich den Grill anzeizen musste, konnt ich nicht mehr mit zum Trinken. Ich kann aber nun vollgefressen und halbwegs nüchtern die Bilder posten. Weil die Galerie nicht geht, habe ich die Bilder auf meinen privaten Webspace hochgeladen.

Gute Besserung an Liwi, der auf den Bildern nicht drauf ist, weil er in Bad Herrenalb wegen starker Schmerzen im Knie umdrehen musste.

Die Daten der Tour: 91,9km, 800hm, 4:31h (ab Knielingen)
Hier ist das Höhenprofil. Da ich nicht genau weiss, wo wir waren, kann ich keine Waypoints einzeichnen.






NKWD am steilen Schlussanstieg:





bluesky und Schwarzspecht am Anstieg:





Aussichtspause Wurstberg (nicht auf dem Bild).





Höchster Punkt der Tour und höchste Zeit für mich, wieder heim zu fahren (Wurstberg im Hintergrund):





Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (21. Juni 2004)

meine bilder kommen heute abend

waren waren wir hier:

ettlingen - herrenalb - dobeltal - trails bis ins gaistal - gaistal - talwiese - zieflesberg - risswasen - albtaljagdhaus - herrenalb - ettlingen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juni 2004)

Tja, Kollege Liwi hat mir in Herrenalb die berühmte "Rote Laterne" übergeben - bins ja inzwischen gewohnt. Danke dafür!!

Den drei Jungspunden wars (beim Warten auf mich) zwischendurch so langweilig, dass sie angefangen haben eine neue Bikemarke zu entwickeln - bin mal gespannt, wo das endet!?

Bis nächstes Mal!
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juni 2004)

Jetzt, wo ich die Bilder anschaue und mein etwas zu eng geschnittenes Radtrikot betrachte (danke Stefan für die tollen Bilder!), fällt mir auch ein, warum der Berg Wurstberg heisst ...


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2004)

die Herren, 91 km !!

Bernhard und ich waren auber auch nicht untätig. Da ich die Kinder zu hüten hatte und Bernhard zwecks dickem Knie nicht biken (und vernünftig gehen)konnte gings auf das Frühjahrsfest des Kanuvereins Phillipsburg. Das Gelände befindet sich gleich neben den Kühltürmen des Atomkraftwerks, für mich als Atomkraft-Lobbyist natürlich ein schöner erhebender Anblick Brüll: - keine Windräder auf der Teufelsmühle !!). 
Hier fuhren wir auch; zwei Männer, zwei Kinder, ein Hund - dieses Boot Probe, das ich mir wohl kaufen werde: http://www.novacraft.com/prospector17.htm 

Grüsse

Frank


----------



## Cook (21. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> die Herren, 91 km !!
> 
> Bernhard und ich waren auber auch nicht untätig. Da ich die Kinder zu hüten hatte und Bernhard zwecks dickem Knie nicht biken (und vernünftig gehen)konnte gings auf das Frühjahrsfest des Kanuvereins Phillipsburg. Das Gelände befindet sich gleich neben den Kühltürmen des Atomkraftwerks, für mich als Atomkraft-Lobbyist natürlich ein schöner erhebender Anblick Brüll: - keine Windräder auf der Teufelsmühle !!).
> Hier fuhren wir auch; zwei Männer, zwei Kinder, ein Hund - dieses Boot Probe, das ich mir wohl kaufen werde: http://www.novacraft.com/prospector17.htm
> ...



Hey Frank!
Ich verkauf meinen fast neuen Wenonah Sundowner 18" mit Holztrimm und 4 montierten Escheholzsitzen. Material ist Tuf-Weave. Ein richtig schnelles Boot fürs grössere Gewässer.
Novacraft macht auch sehr schöne Boote, ich bin nahe dran, mir den Bob Special zu kaufen. Vorher sollte aber der Sundowner in Bargeld getauscht sein.

Sorry für dieses kurze offtopic.

Cook


----------



## Triple F (21. Juni 2004)

Re-speck-t!
Da habt ihr ja ordentlich Kilometer geschrubbt. 
Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf dem Grönemeyer-Konzert in Freiburg, habe aber an Euch gedacht. Nette Tour (so von den Ortsangaben her), muss unbedingt auch mal zum "Press"wurstberg (in Trikotgröße M ).

@fez:
 Wo soll denn bei dem komischen Ding der Dämpfer hin?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> die Herren, 91 km !!


Naja, jetzt zieh mal 2 x 15km von Knielingen nach Ettlingen ab, dann kommt eher eine 'normale' Streckenlänge dabei raus. Höhenmeter warens ja auch nicht soviele. Die steilen Anstiege waren alle recht kurz. Am anstrengendsten fand ich das letzte Stück vor Frauenalb  



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Bernhard und ich waren auber auch nicht untätig. Da Bernhard zwecks dickem Knie nicht biken (und vernünftig gehen)konnte ...


Ähh, ist der Start beim King of Bikepark gefährdet?
Ich plane gerade einen Vater-Kind Tag mit lauten Anfeuerungsschreien  
Soll ich evtl. ein paar Strapse für FOX-Knieschützer organisieren?  





Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (21. Juni 2004)

Helas,

wie sieht es aus, da mich Wurstberg & Konsorten nicht so anmanchen, wie wäre es, mit allen Anfeuerungswilligen einen ordentliche Tour nach Bad Wildbad nächsten Sonntag zu machen ??


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juni 2004)

Kannst ja mal versuchen, meine Frau zu überreden ...

Nee, werde wohl mit Kfz. anreisen!


----------



## eL (21. Juni 2004)

seh ich da etwa das geschoben wird???   




















ne echt schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Juni 2004)

Bernhard wird aus dem genannten Grund selbst zum Anfeuerungsteam gehören .... 

Es wird also eine Wiederholung des ewigen Kampfes *jung* (in Form von Liebesspieler) gegen *alt* (in meiner momentanen astralen Inkarnation) stattfinden.

Frankpoche Tensing Ziegler


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es, mit allen Anfeuerungswilligen einen ordentliche Tour nach Bad Wildbad nächsten Sonntag zu machen ??


So wie ich das sehe, muss man da aber am Wurstberg vorbei!  

Ich werde mal mit meiner Tochter sprechen, denke aber dass sie das Auto vorziehen wird. 
Nee, im Ernst: So geländegängig ist das Trailer-Bike wohl nicht, dass es deinen Ansprüchen an eine 'ordentliche Tour' mithalten könnte - obwohl, ab Bad Herrenablb und Forstautobahnen könnte ich damit schon fahren, aber das wird dann für dich wieder zu langweilig.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Juni 2004)

da meld ich mich doch auch nochmal..

erstens: danke an bluesky und schwarzspecht, die die tour ins leben gerufen haben - war echt cool, mach ich jederzeit wieder wenn ihr mich mitnehmt (nur nicht heute, meine beine wollen noch nicht so recht...)

zweitens: ich würd auch gerne mal wildbad sehen, ungünstigerweise jedoch befinde ich mich nächstes wocheende auf einer dringenden kurven-asphalt-inspektion in dem vogesen (auf dem motorisierten 2-rad allerdings)

insofern schonmal viel spass, und passt auf. ich hab gehört, da gehts stellenweise steil bergab!


----------



## Liwi (21. Juni 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt, wo ich die Bilder anschaue und mein etwas zu eng geschnittenes Radtrikot betrachte (danke Stefan für die tollen Bilder!), fällt mir auch ein, warum der Berg Wurstberg heisst ...



@wolfgang 

Dein gepolsteter Brustpanzer ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen ! : -))

Zum Glück fährt da eine Strassenbahn von Herrenalb  nach K'he !


----------



## bluesky (21. Juni 2004)

so mein bild 

(ich muss sparen ... digi filme sind so teuer)

aber extra mit erklärungen für die stadtbevölkerung 

@ nkwd 
In Flames  ROCKT !!!


----------



## nkwd (21. Juni 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> so mein bild
> @ nkwd
> In Flames  ROCKT !!!


sag ich dir doch schon lang!   
was hast dir bisher angehört?


----------



## bluesky (21. Juni 2004)

Resign
The New World
Colony
Scorn
Square Nothing
The Quiet Place  (GEIL)
World of Promises
Bullet Ride
Clayman 
Only for the Weak (GEIL)


----------



## Wooly (21. Juni 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das sehe, muss man da aber am Wurstberg vorbei!



wenn man von mir aus fährt Gott sei Dank nicht ... werde ich wohl alleine starten müssen ... oder wie sieht es aus mit den Schwarzwälder Höhenbewohnern, Cook, wir könnten uns doch incl. deiner Liebsten in Forbach treffen und zum Titanentreffen fahren.


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2004)

wenn ich könnte würde ich mitgehen - mal wieder einen superfeinenn Heidelbeerkuchen in der Grünhütt einfahren, mmmhhh.

Aber wenn irgendwann mal mein Breezer fertig ist machen wir mal ne Classic-Tour dahin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (21. Juni 2004)

@blue sky
sie haben Post.... äh PM!


----------



## Cook (22. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man von mir aus fährt Gott sei Dank nicht ... werde ich wohl alleine starten müssen ... oder wie sieht es aus mit den Schwarzwälder Höhenbewohnern, Cook, wir könnten uns doch incl. deiner Liebsten in Forbach treffen und zum Titanentreffen fahren.



Nette Idee! Aber Cook hat mit seiner Liebsten vor Jahren kleine Cookies gemacht und um die muss sich am Sonntag gekümmert werden. (Wettkampf)
Schaaad!




> Aber wenn irgendwann mal mein Breezer fertig ist machen wir mal ne Classic-Tour dahin....



fez, woher bekommst du solche Kleinode der Stahlschmiedekunst?


----------



## Froschel (22. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Helas,
> 
> wie sieht es aus, da mich Wurstberg & Konsorten nicht so anmanchen, wie wäre es, mit allen Anfeuerungswilligen einen ordentliche Tour nach Bad Wildbad nächsten Sonntag zu machen ??



Da ich ja für den gröberen Geländeeinsatz erstmal nicht tauge, wäre eine Schlummerrunde nach BadWiba gar nicht so schlecht. Die frage ist nur:
1.  wann starten unsere Kandidaten ?
2.  Knie bis dahin ok ?
3.  Wo solls losgehen ?
4.  bekommen wir alle Rasseln und Trommeln auf`s Fahrrad drauf ?

ich sehe es gibt noch viel zu klären............


----------



## Wooly (22. Juni 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja für den gröberen Geländeeinsatz erstmal nicht tauge, wäre eine Schlummerrunde nach BadWiba gar nicht so schlecht. Die frage ist nur:



Schlummerunde, der Mann ist doch heimlich schin wieder Rennrad gefahren ...


			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 1.  wann starten unsere Kandidaten ?



schlage vor spätestens um 10 Uhr, dann sind wir locker um 1 Uhr in Wildbad



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 2.  Knie bis dahin ok ?



klar doch, mir als Arzt kannst du da voll vertrauen



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 3.  Wo solls losgehen ?



irgenwo im Murgtal, ich werde heute abend einen genauen Tourenvorschlag posten.



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 4.  bekommen wir alle Rasseln und Trommeln auf`s Fahrrad drauf ?



Klar, meine Druckluftdreiklangfanfare passt ja auch locker in den Rucksack. Nur die Anfeuerungstransparente könnten ein Problem werden

Allerdings wird Jutta mit dem Auto hinterherfahren, so das:

1. die Transparentmitname gesichert ist und

2. Rekonvaleszenten, Bierselige und andere faule Gestalten den Rückweg auch per Automobil antreten können.


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> fez, woher bekommst du solche Kleinode der Stahlschmiedekunst?


Ausm Classicforum - da hat sich seltsamerweise kein Schwein für interessiert...

Bin übrigens heute Mittag auf den Sundowner-Testbericht im www.open-canoe-journal.de eines gewissen Herrn Koch gestossen ))


----------



## Wooly (23. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hier fuhren wir auch; zwei Männer, zwei Kinder, ein Hund - dieses Boot Probe, das ich mir wohl kaufen werde:"http://www.novacraft.com/prospector17.htm"]http://www.novacraft.com/prospector17.htm




das klingt gut, gutes Boot, Novacraft macht sehr gute Canadier ... da steht einer ordetlichen Kind & Hund & Kegel - Northernlightstour den Allier hinunter nichts mehr im Wege ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvoxl (23. Juni 2004)

@wooly

es ehrt mich sehr, dass du mir die Tour am Sonntag zutraust !!! Aber ich komme da mit meinem "Hausfrauenniveau" noch nicht mit   , sonst hätte ich das gerne probiert. Cook hat es mit den Terminen nicht ganz so im Griff (is aber net slimm  ) Die Kids haben mal keinen Wettkampf am Sonntag, aber da wir ja schon am Samstag in Calmbach fleißig am Anfeuern sind, weiß ich nicht, ob unsere Stimmbäder dies am Sonntag nochmals mitmachen. So laßen wir es mal offen, ob wir am Sonntag mit dem Auto nach Bad Wildbad "hinwandern". Also, wer weiß vielleicht bis Sonntag.
Euch wünsche ich am So. viel Spaß beim Radeln.

Salut

Yvoxl


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... da steht einer ordetlichen Kind & Hund & Kegel - Northernlightstour den Allier hinunter nichts mehr im Wege ...


Was und wo ist der "Allier" ?

*edit* habe den Bericht gelesen - sehr schön, sehr schön - sollten wir machen (aber da sollte Dein Bursche auch soweit sein, also vielleicht 3,5 - 4 Jahre alt...)


----------



## Wooly (23. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön, sehr schön - sollten wir machen (aber da sollte Dein Bursche auch soweit sein, also vielleicht 3,5 - 4 Jahre alt...)



ich wurde mit knapp 2 Jahren zum ersten mal in ein Boot gepfercht, also werde ich es mit meinem Sohn genauso machen ...  

@IVOXL: wäre nett euch mal kennenzulernen, ansonsten machen wir halt bald mal ne Tour in Freudenstadt, ich würde genrne mal wieder im Senkenbachsee baden.

@all: also, Tourenvorschlag für Sonntag:

- Start im Murgtal bei Weisenbach/Au um 10 Uhr (erreichbar ab Karlsruhe mit der S-Bahn)
- am Latschigbach hoch über Beckefels auf die Hohloh
- Mittelweg über Kaltenbronn - Hornsee - Grünhütte - Sommerberg

Rückweg entweder wieder so oder mit Herrn Thiel seinem KFZ (ich weiß selber noch nicht, ob ich Lust habe zurückzuradeln oder ob ich 10 Bier trinke und mich kutschieren lasse ...


----------



## Cook (23. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> @IVOXL: wäre nett euch mal kennenzulernen, ansonsten machen wir halt bald mal ne Tour in Freudenstadt, ich würde genrne mal wieder im Senkenbachsee baden.


sAnkenbachsee



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> @all: also, Tourenvorschlag für Sonntag:
> 
> - Start im Murgtal bei Weisenbach/Au um 10 Uhr (erreichbar ab Karlsruhe mit der S-Bahn)
> - am Latschigbach hoch über Beckefels auf die Hohloh
> ...



Das ist ja mal was Konkretes   
Da überleg ich mir auch ein Mitkommen!
Treffpunktvorschlag: beim "Harry Samboll"


----------



## Wooly (23. Juni 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal was Konkretes
> Da überleg ich mir auch ein Mitkommen!
> Treffpunktvorschlag: beim "Harry Samboll"



ich will Fahrrad fahren und keine Versicherung abschließen      nee gute Idee, wer mit will einfach kurz Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Froschel (24. Juni 2004)

so wie`s aussieht bin ich und Armin auch dabei. Nur bei dem Startpunkt sollte man noch etwas für klarheit sorgen


----------



## Wooly (24. Juni 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> so wie`s aussieht bin ich und Armin auch dabei. Nur bei dem Startpunkt sollte man noch etwas für klarheit sorgen



Heyho die Mannheimer auch wieder am Start - also, wenn ihr das Murgtal hochfahrt, kommt ihr nach Gernsbach und dem Tunnel bald nach Weisenbach. Am Ortseingang steht links ein großes Schild "Harry Sambol Versicherungen" das kann man gar nicht übersehen. Ich werde mir mal die Parkmöglichkeiten anschauen, wahrscheinlich am besten in Weisenbach am Bahnhof.


----------



## Cook (24. Juni 2004)

Das mit Harry Samboll war eher ein Witzle  
Aber Vorsicht: ich verwechsel immer Weisenbach, Hilpertsau und Obertsrot. Die sehen alle gleich aus. Wooly, nimm du das in die Hand!
(Irgendwo gibt es doch den Edeka-Stehcafe-Bäcker-Metzger-Markt mit grossem Parkplatz, das wär vielleicht was...)


----------



## nkwd (24. Juni 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo gibt es doch den Edeka-Stehcafe-Bäcker-Metzger-Markt mit grossem Parkplatz, das wär vielleicht was...


Das ist am Ortsausgang von Weisenbach auf der linken Seite. Eigentlich gar nicht zu übersehen! Gegenüber sind Teile der Katz Werke und beim Edeka ist auch der von Marcus vorgeschlagene Parkplatz am Bahnhof. Imho wirklich die beste Stelle zum Parken!
Ich bin evtl. auch dabei! Hängt davon ab wie weit wir mit dem Abschlußversuch unseres Praktikums (Mobile Datenbank- und Informationssysteme *kotz*) kommen. Mit bissel Pech sitz ich nämlich sonst So bis nachts am coden.


----------



## Wooly (25. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist am Ortsausgang von Weisenbach auf der linken Seite. Eigentlich gar nicht zu übersehen! Gegenüber sind Teile der Katz Werke und beim Edeka ist auch der von Marcus vorgeschlagene Parkplatz am Bahnhof. Imho wirklich die beste Stelle zum Parken!



jajaj der nkwd kennt sich aus .. und der Cook und ich nicht ... der harry Sanbol ist nämlich in Hilpertsau ... 

anyway, hier mal die Anfahrtsbeschreibung:

Murgtal hoch, an Gaggenau vorbei, Gernsbach durch den Tunnel, durch Hilpertsau, dann kommt man nach WEISENBACH. Durch den Ort durch, linkerhand liegt dann eine Sparkasse, dort Abbiegen (Richtung S-Bahn & Neukauf), an der Bäckerei vorbei und rechts auf den Neukauf Parkplatz, da treffen wir uns kurz vor 10 Uhr.

Für die Karlsruher, die mit der S-Bahn kommen wollen, fährt die Bahn um 8.40 ab Hauptbahnhof. Ist dann 9.38 in Weisenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (25. Juni 2004)

Ohhhh mein Goootttt, das geht schon verdammt nochmal in Richtung Frühstart mein Junge. Werden aber auf jeden Fall kommen, ist doch endlich mal ne Gelegenheit unsren Küchenmeister kennenlernen.

Bis denno


----------



## Cook (25. Juni 2004)

Für alle die von Freudenstadt kommen  
Ankumbft Weisenbach 10.02 Uhr.

Klar will ich mitkommen, habe aber morgen ein kleines MTB-Frühsommer-Meeting und weiss jetzt noch nicht, wie ich danach aussehen werde.
Ich geb bis spätestens So 8Uhr Bescheid.


----------



## Wooly (25. Juni 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhh mein Goootttt, das geht schon verdammt nochmal in Richtung Frühstart mein Junge.



glaubst du, ich finde dasso toll ... ;-)) ... aber wenn wir den Fez um 13.30 anfeuern wollen und vorher auf der Grünhütte nochn Kuchen verdrücken, dann müssen wir uns sputen. und sind doch immerhin so 800-900 Höhenmeter auf die Hohloh rauf.




			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Werden aber auf jeden Fall kommen, ist doch endlich mal ne Gelegenheit unsren Küchenmeister kennenlernen.
> Bis denno



ich oooochhh. Cook, du kommst doch jetzt dann hoffentlich auch ????


----------



## Wooly (25. Juni 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die von Freudenstadt kommen
> Ankumbft Weisenbach 10.02 Uhr.
> Klar will ich mitkommen, habe aber morgen ein kleines MTB-Frühsommer-Meeting und weiss jetzt noch nicht, wie ich danach aussehen werde.
> Ich geb bis spätestens So 8Uhr Bescheid.



der mann war schneller ... du weißt ja, du fährts mit einem Haufen Invaliden und Tontechniker .. also mach dir nicht allzuviele Sorgen ;-))


----------



## Cook (25. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Mit bissel Pech sitz ich nämlich sonst So bis nachts am coden.



Macht doch nix: Treffpunkt 10Uhr morgens = Nacht vorbei!


----------



## nkwd (25. Juni 2004)

nene, ich meinte den So den ganzen tagüber und dann bis nachts!
scheint sich auch so zu bewahrheiten: die Chinesen in meiner Gruppe haben net verstanden, was sie machen sollten, und jetzt auch einfach mal ne halbe Woche abgewartet bis sie der restlichen Gruppe gesagt haben, daß sie einfach dann gar nix gemacht haben. Jetzt wird die Arbeit auf die restlichen 2 Leute (ja, ratet mal wer da dabei ist  ) mit umverteilt! 
mal gucken, vielleicht wirds doch noch was *hoff*


----------



## Wooly (25. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> scheint sich auch so zu bewahrheiten: die Chinesen in meiner Gruppe haben net verstanden, was sie machen sollten, und jetzt auch einfach mal ne halbe Woche abgewartet bis sie der restlichen Gruppe gesagt haben, daß sie einfach dann gar nix gemacht haben. Jetzt wird die Arbeit auf die restlichen 2 Leute (ja, ratet mal wer da dabei ist  ) mit umverteilt!
> mal gucken, vielleicht wirds doch noch was *hoff*



frag doch mal den Schwarzspecht, der kennt sich mit Chinesen aus ...


----------



## Cook (26. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> nene, ich meinte den So den ganzen tagüber und dann bis nachts!
> scheint sich auch so zu bewahrheiten: die Chinesen in meiner Gruppe haben net verstanden, was sie machen sollten, und jetzt auch einfach mal ne halbe Woche abgewartet bis sie der restlichen Gruppe gesagt haben, daß sie einfach dann gar nix gemacht haben. Jetzt wird die Arbeit auf die restlichen 2 Leute (ja, ratet mal wer da dabei ist  ) mit umverteilt!
> mal gucken, vielleicht wirds doch noch was *hoff*



Da ist sie wieder, die gelbe Gefahr! Nicht dass es dir am Ende geht wie Miss Spukni...


----------



## nkwd (26. Juni 2004)

Sorry Jungs, wird ledier nix! Haben heut nur ca 1/3 von dem hingekriegt, was bis Mo morgen laufen muß. Das heißt für morgen ist bei mir massig Spaß angesagt  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Jungs, wird ledier nix! Haben heut nur ca 1/3 von dem hingekriegt, was bis Mo morgen laufen muß. Das heißt für morgen ist bei mir massig Spaß angesagt  :kotz:



wir essen für dich einen Kuchen auf der Grünhütte mit ...       ... und mach deinen Chinesen mal Dampf ... wer soviel benzin verbraucht kann auch Sonntags programmieren ... bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Cook (26. Juni 2004)

War ja klar, dass de Cook absagt!
Hab heut nachmittag eine Heuschnupfenattacke bekommen, die trotz Spray und Tabletten weiter wütet. Also morgen nix mit Sport - sorry :-((((


----------



## Triple F (27. Juni 2004)

Boah! Da muss ich fast für die Absager einspringen...Leider unwahrscheinlich, dass ich morgen früh fit bin...


----------



## Wooly (27. Juni 2004)

... das wie immer die Gleichen fahren      ... um 10 Uhr trafen sich meine Wenigkeit, Herr Froschel und Armin aus Mannheim, um den Downhillrecken der Northern Lights ein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen.

Leider hatte ich aus der Karte als Aufstieg zur Hohloh einen wunderschönen Forstweg ausgewählt, den ich noch nicht kante, und der sich als eine besonders hinterhältige Variante dieser Spezies herausstellte. Wurde besagter Weg doch nach schon üblem Anfang kontinuierlich steiler, um unseren Recken ordentlich das Wasser aus dem Körper zu pressen.

Nachdem die Höhenmeter zur Hohloh endlich überwunden waren, ließen wir es entspannt und mit langsam wüßt knurrenden Mägen Richtung Grünhütte rollen, durch Hochmoore und Bohlenwege.

Hier Armin auf dem Bohlenweg am Wildsee







Auf der Grünhütte angekommen mußten wir uns 25 min in die Schlange stellen, um endlich an unser Essen zu kommen, was Armin zu wüßten Flüchen und Stoßgebeten veranlaßte. 
Mit Essen versöhnt genossen wir noch ein wenig die Sonne auf der Terrasse, obwohl mein Bild beweisst, das Bernhard keineswegs 100% einverstanden mit dem Ausschank von Dinkelacker "Radler" war ...    







danach machten wir uns auf zum Sommerberg, wo wir auf Schwarzspecht trefen, der auch zum Anfeuern gekommen war, und verteilten und auf die Strecke. Allerdings gelang es uns nicht, Bruder Fez zur Tagesbestzeit zu brüllen, allerdings absolvierte er den schwierigen DH im absolut smooven "Northern Lights Familienvater" Style, außerdem wurde er spontan zum bestgekleidetsten Abfahrer des Tages gekührt gekührt !!!          

Ich trat danach mit meinem Weib die Weiterreise gen Karlsruhe an, wo ein paar blutige Steaks auf mich warteten, während Bernhard & Armin den Heimweg gen Weisenbach antraten, um noch ein paar Höhenmeter zu vernichten.

Hasta luego, Marcus


----------

